# Midwest Sportsman Columbus Division



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Just wanted to remind everyone that we will be holding our first event this Wed. at Alum Creek . We will blast off at 6:00 so make sure you get there early if you need to register . See everyone there .


----------



## JBJ (Apr 11, 2004)

What ramp and what time do you expect to have the weigh-in?


----------



## Nickadams (May 1, 2004)

It's about time these things started  I was out last night and managed 3 smallies, but only 1 would have kept. See everyone there.
JBJ, We launch out of New Galena Ramp. The weigh in varies from week to week depending on sunset. Probably around 8:45 this week, if I had to guess. 
See everyone there!


----------



## JBJ (Apr 11, 2004)

I know KraZKeup is all fired up. I'm going to need to tie a rope on him so he doesn't jump in after those bass. It's going to be a great kick-off to the season!


----------



## GREENFISH77 (Apr 7, 2004)

Just a word to the wise. Make sure you leave with plenty of time. I know the traffic, construction, and concerts around Polaris really leave you hard pressed to make it in time to register. Should be a decent weigh-in, I think the fish are starting to act like they wanna be caught now. I'd say weigh-in is 8:45 unless Phil has other ideas. We'll play it by ear. See everyone there.


----------



## Nickadams (May 1, 2004)

Gabe, If you start having cravings for garlic it's all part of my plan. The smell in your seat should be so strong that you cannot concentrate on fishing


----------



## GREENFISH77 (Apr 7, 2004)

I think I'll manage. Remember, I'm usually fishing down wind from Phil. I've grown accustomed to various smells while fishin! :S :S :S :S


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Hmmmm , Chipolte for lunch sure sounds good ! Maybe even go as far as Taco Bell !  Your in for it now ! lol


----------



## JBJ (Apr 11, 2004)

My favorite is White Castle sliders. Chris better never get on my bad side...heh heh heh.


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

What a evening to be out . i thought for sure the weather would get really ugly , but it turned out to be ok . We had 14 teams fish tonight , here are the reults .

1st pl. --- Kolberg & Bennett with 5 fish weighing 6.52 #
2nd pl. --- Waring (BOOMER)& Waring with 5 fish weighing 6.47#
3rd. pl. (tie but $ winners) De Francisco & Johnson with 5 fish weighing 5.55 # 
3rd pl. (tie) Carver & Jackson with 3 fish weighing 5.55 #
4th pl. --- Cooper & Workman with 3 fish weighing 5.02 #
5th pl. Yankovich ----------- with 3 fish weighing 4.96 #

BB ---- Carver & Jackson --- 3.40 # smallie (thanks to Jackson  )


----------



## JBJ (Apr 11, 2004)

We got a bit wet but it was a good evening for fishing. KraZKeup and I caught fish, just none that would measure. I'm bringing a rolling pin for the rest of the Alum Creek events!
Good job to the winners! There were some nice fish weighed in last night.

It was good to meet some new folks and say howdie to a couple I already know from the Federation. Phil, I'll get your flyers into the store today.


----------



## justflippin (May 6, 2004)

How much is the entry fee? Can you fish solo, my partner isn't available every Wednesday


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

The membership fee is $60.00 per member ($120.00/team) and entry fee is $35.00 per 2 man team and $5.00 for big bass . You may fish alone or with a partner , there is only a 5 fish limit per team so fishing alone wont be to bad . We had 2 guys fish alone last night and they did pretty good . Also , I have a guy that realy needs a partner . Let me know what I can do for you . (614)348-2410


----------



## BassAngla20 (May 9, 2004)

Well despite the weather there was a pretty good turn out and some good fish caught. I only managed two into the boat and had one jump and spit it back at me, but at least we got into a few fish. The bad weather and lightning foiled our plan, but it was still alot of fun and SURE BEATS WORK.

See you guys next week at Griggs !!

Nick


----------

